# Every 6 months Uber should reset all ratings to 5.0 !



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

I now understand ty all


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

joe flood said:


> This would help out with the rating scale and erase the accidental and drunk bad ratings or drop ur 2 lowest ratings every month!


I heard you but Uber is deaf


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

alln said:


> I heard you but Uber is deaf


LOL........ _get worried that I get 5's for 3 days then one fare IDK gibes me a low rating and drops me I need to step it up I guess, ! LOL_


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Welcome to my world, I'm a 4.67. I do 5 work reliably but according to the ratings, I must have a psychotic episode every 50 pax or so and earn a 1 or 2. I need to tell the voices to stop asking me questions.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Careful what you wish for. As time goes by, with more rides under your belt, your ratings should become more stable. If they reset your rating, that would mean the counter would be reset from xnumber of rides/500 to 1/500. Nothing would really change, it would be worse for you.

Any wishful thinking concerning rating system is reform ignores that fact that it is intentionally skewed and intended to manipulate. Case in point: why did they pick 4.6 for a cutoff point, what does it really indicate? The answer is little except 90% of the active drivers fall above it.

It is and always will be tougher to raise your rating than lower it. reseting it will only offer very temporary relief. Your best bet if you are worried is to simply keep driving and logging rides. It all comes out in the wash that way.


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Welcome to my world, I'm a 4.67. I do 5 work reliably but according to the ratings, I must have a psychotic episode every 50 pax or so and earn a 1 or 2. I need to tell the voices to stop asking me questions.


You need a reset every 51 pax then. Tell Travis to get on it. Given how irrational pax can be - I can't see how the rating system could ever work, I don't care what kind of statistical method they might employ.


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Huberis said:


> Careful what you wish for. As time goes by, with more rides under your belt, your ratings should become more stable. If they reset your rating, that would mean the counter would be reset from xnumber of rides/500 to 1/500. Nothing would really change, it would be worse for you.
> 
> Any wishful thinking concerning rating system is reform ignores that fact that it is intentionally skewed and intended to manipulate. Case in point: why did they pick 4.6 for a cutoff point, what does it really indicate? The answer is little except 90% of the active drivers fall above it.
> 
> It is and always will be tougher to raise your rating than lower it. reseting it will only offer very temporary relief. Your best bet if you are worried is to simply keep driving and logging rides. It all comes out in the wash that way.


Ahh I understand ! so the more rides the better in the long run!


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Welcome to my world, I'm a 4.67. I do 5 work reliably but according to the ratings, I must have a psychotic episode every 50 pax or so and earn a 1 or 2. I need to tell the voices to stop asking me questions.


Like I am looking in a mirror lol


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

joe flood said:


> Ahh I understand ! so the more rides the better in the long run!


I would think that part of their claim is true. I should written it out better: Your average over 500 rides versus your average over 5 rides or even 50.

Bottom line is having your average reset every x number of rides or months isn't the answer. The system is intended to manipulate drivers asat.


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Huberis said:


> I would think that part of their claim is true. I should written it out better: Your average over 500 rides versus your average over 5 rides or even 50.
> 
> Bottom line is having your average reset every x number of rides or months isn't the answer. The system is intended to manipulate drivers asat.


Got ya I guess I worry also so much that the PAX's have this control over us!


----------



## Huberis (Mar 15, 2015)

joe flood said:


> Got ya I guess I worry also so much that the PAX's have this control over us!


The pax have zero control over you. Uber is leveraging their clueless nature to manipulate you. Think about it. What exactly is a 4.6? What is the metric pax are supposed to apply to rating? Are pax permitted to rate a driver while inebriated? The pax have zero control, they barely have a clue about the consequences of their vote.

Uber would love it if every driver assigned their pax with such authority. It would and does force a driver to focus on problems that more than likely aren't real. They don't exist. The rating system from what I can tell is just a method Uber uses to control you and keep you in your place. They sacrifice perhaps 10% of their drivers, some good some bad in order to be able to do just that.

It means nothing. The nature of it all does seem to suggest that many drivers ruminate over which pax ****ed 'em and what a dick they were for doing it, when they would be far better off directing their rage at Travis.

The rating system is by design.


----------



## joe flood (Jun 4, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The pax have zero control over you. Uber is leveraging their clueless nature to manipulate you. Think about it. What exactly is a 4.6? What is the metric pax are supposed to apply to rating? Are pax permitted to rate a driver while inebriated? The pax have zero control, they barely have a clue about the consequences of their vote.
> 
> Uber would love it if every driver assigned their pax with such authority. It would and does force a driver to focus on problems that more than likely aren't real. They don't exist. The rating system from what I can tell is just a method Uber uses to control you and keep you in your place. They sacrifice perhaps 10% of their drivers, some good some bad in order to be able to do just that.
> 
> ...


Understand TY


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

Huberis said:


> The pax have zero control over you. Uber is leveraging their clueless nature to manipulate you. Think about it. What exactly is a 4.6? What is the metric pax are supposed to apply to rating? Are pax permitted to rate a driver while inebriated? The pax have zero control, they barely have a clue about the consequences of their vote.
> 
> Uber would love it if every driver assigned their pax with such authority. It would and does force a driver to focus on problems that more than likely aren't real. They don't exist. The rating system from what I can tell is just a method Uber uses to control you and keep you in your place. They sacrifice perhaps 10% of their drivers, some good some bad in order to be able to do just that.
> 
> ...


Very well put!


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

joe flood said:


> This would help out with the rating scale and erase the accidental and drunk bad ratings or drop ur 2 lowest ratings every month!


What a terrible idea!
We need accountability not total destruction of our track records. 
If I give a person a 1 star, always I follow up to uber with a detailed email right after that trip and before I continue taking another request. 
Uber must do the same. A jackass giving a driver a 1 star has to be held accountable and he has to explain it.


----------

